# Überfrachtete Bellys



## Rosi (25. April 2020)

eigentlich ist es doch ein sanfter Sport. Leichtes Belly, Gerödel passt in 2 Hände, ein mal zum Strand laufen und hinterher mit Fisch ebenfalls nur ein Gang zum Auto in aufrechter Stellung.
Inzwischen sehe ich Paddel, Elektromotore, mehrere Angeln samt Halterung, Navis...die ganze Palette. Keine Ahnung ob da auch noch Pampers dabei sind. 
Um länger durchzuhalten. 
Man darf doch nur 5 Dorsche und das dauert nicht lange.


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. April 2020)

Ja- da hast du vollkommen recht.
Manches Mal habe ich gedacht, wann wohl die ersten Trailer für Bellys gebaut werden - damit se voll aufgerüstet mit sämtlichem Bling-Bling standesgemäß mit dem Geländewagen ins Wasser geschoben werden... 

Ist irgendwie am Grundgedanken vorbei, der zur Entwicklung des Bellys geführt hat.


----------



## zotel (26. April 2020)

Schon der zweite Belly Trött ,biste in Quarantäne.


----------



## Andal (26. April 2020)

Mit der Beladung von Bellys ist es wie mit den Damenleggins in absurden Größen. Wenn es das Zeug gibt, wird es auch gekauft, angezogen und gezeigt.


----------



## Stulle (26. April 2020)

Also ne 2. rute hab ich gerne mal draußen um eventuelle Platte nicht zu überschwimmen. Handy natürlich auch und der Hut ist wichtig.


----------



## buttweisser (27. April 2020)

Stulle, du hast den geilsten Hut von allen.


----------



## angler1996 (27. April 2020)

chúc một ngày tốt lành

Chiếc mũ tuyệt vời


----------



## angler1996 (27. April 2020)

gibt es eigentlich Anhänger fürs Belly? so ne Art Beiboot?


----------



## daci7 (27. April 2020)

Sowas?


----------



## Stulle (27. April 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> chúc một ngày tốt lành
> 
> Chiếc mũ tuyệt vời



Cám ơn em. 

Hab ich selbst importiert 

Ich hab auch oft volle Taschen wenn ich fahre man freut sich einfach viel zu sehr und am Ende hat man nur für die Hälfte Zeit oder Platz in der Blase.


----------



## Rosi (15. November 2020)

Tja, es wird nicht besser. Jetzt sehe ich angebundene Bellyfahrer. Haben einen Gürtel um wie Windsurfer, an denen sie ein Seil mit dem Belly verbindet. Und Poolbrille auf. Ich stand mit dem Enkel oben auf der Rutsche und beobachtete die Flotte. Wie sie mit diversen Wagen ihre Bellys an den Strand zogen. Materialschau und Vergleich was noch geht. Dann die Wagen wieder Retour zum Auto. Kerle eben. 
Die Waschpo scheint irgendwie mitzulesen und sendete eine Kontrolle zu den gefühlt 30 Bellys vor Börgerende. 
Also jetzt kostet es 50€, wenn man im Belly keine Papiere dabei hat. Das ist schon heftig. Außerdem wurden die Jungs am Strand zurück, also vor ihren Autos kontrolliert und auch das Baglimet. Letzteres finde ich gut. Aber diese blöden Papiere werden halt naß im Belly. Die sind einfach zu groß. Wieso ist das nicht einfach eine Chipkarte ala Perso??


----------



## Waveman (16. November 2020)

Große Kontrolle gab es am Samstag in Dahme auch. Die Entenpolizei hat draußen wohl alles kontrolliert was schwimmfähig war und alles was wieder an Land kam wurde nochmal kontrolliert. Den einen Schlauchi Fahrer haben sie richtig hochgenommen, hatte sich wohl bei den gefangenen Dorschen "verzählt"... Da wurde sogar das Schlauchboot sichergestellt - das wird teuer … Aber selber schuld . Ich finde es gut, dass die endlich mal durchgreifen...


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. November 2020)

Jo, und teuer wirds dann auch, beim auslösen nach 4 Wochen Beschlagnahme! 
Wenn am Belly noch ein Echolot noch mit dran hängt, und das ist dann weg oder beschädigt.... 
Müssen Bellyboat-Benutzer Schwimmwesten tragen? 

Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit ist doch ein Belly-Boater auf der Ostsee in Seenot geraten, bei ablandigem Wind und musste entkräftet geborgen werden! Siehe Thread... 

Kein Wunder, wenn da die Waschpo genauer und intensiver kontrolliert, richtig so!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. November 2020)

OH-Dahme / Fanggrenzen für Dorsch gelten auch für Freizeitfischer | shz.de
					

OH-Dahme / Fanggrenzen für Dorsch gelten auch für Freizeitfischer | shz.de




					www.shz.de
				












						POL-HL: OH-Dahme / Fanggrenzen für Dorsch gelten auch für Freizeitfischer
					

Lübeck (ots) - In den vergangenen Monaten häuften sich Hinweise, dass die Fangbegrenzungen für die Freizeitfischerei im Bereich Kellenhusen nicht eingehalten werden. Jetzt...




					www.presseportal.de
				




Einige müssen es eben übertreiben...

Und leider heißt es dann wieder "Die Angler" und nicht Angler XY....


----------

